# Ok to let single pigeon go outside?



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

Friends,

My wonderful pet (devoted single young pigeon) "Birdy" flies freely around my apartment most days; he sits on my windowsill and looks outside, watching my backyard bird feeder and passerby neighbors.

He is such a great pet to me... he sits on my lap when I watch tv, and coos in the morning to wake me up from his cage he sleeps in at night.

I was wondering if I should ever let him outside. I am so worried about losing him, but I have read posts on here where pigeons come and go freely. I just would like to make his life as enjoyable as I can, since he is a single pigeon and doesn't get to mingle with other birds (only with my 2 pugs, and they have a mutual respect) , but I don't want to lose him.

I have had him since last summer, so his homing device should tune in to here, but I don't know if it's too dangerous... seeking any advice.

Thanks!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I wouldn't do that.

I had a juvenile in an aviary outside, he grew up, mated and they were incubating an egg. I thought that all that was enough to ensure that he would return if let out for a flight, but I never saw him again.

There have been other pet pigeons on this forum that have escaped and never returned. There have also been pet pigeons taken by hawks right under their owners noses. It is true, most are OK and do return, but I wouldn't risk it.

Cynthia


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Nancy,

I wouldn't if he were my pigeon. Depending on how old he was when you adopted him he could try to find his way back to the shelter rather than to you. It is, unfortunately, equally possible that he could just get lost or be caught by a predator. Keep Birdy safe 

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Nancy - Birdy is a beauty and so is his companion.  

I ditto the other comments. To me, it is taking a risk and he will continue to be happy with you and his friend.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I agree with all the other opinions.


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

As the new mom to a 5 month old pigeon, Floyd, I have struggled with the same questions you are thinking about. What I've decided, based on his behavior, is that Floyd is VERY happy with the relationships he has with me, DH, the kids and the other house pets. I really think he gets his "socialization needs" met through these sources, and I suspect your pigeon is the same, since he sounds very happy with you and your family.

If you're like me, you're also regretting is that he is not able to fly free like other pigeons in the neighborhood. But remember, he's never learned evasive maneuvers or other life-saving things from his pigeon family, so he'd be much too vulerable out there.

I'd say be the best friend to him you can be, and he will be a happy bird. Someone on this board pointed out that too many pigeons in the wild have to scavenge for unhealthy food (think about the parking lot in McDonalds) steer clear of predators, and of course face disease. Your pigeon is much better off than them, and what he's missing is clearly outweighed by what he has with you!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would say absolutely NOT let him outside. He is much too sheltered to be an outdoor pij, even for a few hours. Imagine the heartbreak should something happen to him. Better safe than sorry. Definitely take him out in a safe carrier, or perhaps build him a small pen to be out in during a few daylight hours. The sun is good for them and that way he will be safe. A single pigeon outside on its own is a very easy target for a predator. He can still be safe and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh he is a pretty bird and I love that picture..

This is a good post and that was a good question. I was wondering the same about Higgins...

Thanks for asking and thanks all that gave advice...


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Your bird is a homing pigeon*

And he would very likely go home to where he was born, or at least try to.

Pigeons are not solitary birds and he should have a mate to live a nomal life. They are not pets as parrots, parakeets, etc. can become. That is not to say that they can become tame, as they surely can do. 

If you intend to keep him as a pet, it would be a good idea to get him out into the sunshine, as they need their vitamin D to remain healthy. You could do this in a small cage and you will probably see the bird stretch out and enjoy the sunshine. They tend to stretch their wings and expose any bare skin areas (which are few) to the sun.

My sister kept a stray pigeon for over a year and when I went to see it, I told her that it was a homer and probably belonged to someone in the local racing club, as it was banded and certainly a homer. They have a distinct look. Anyway, she finally let the bird out after over one year and never saw it again.

Bill


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> And he would very likely go home to where he was born, or at least try to.
> 
> Pigeons are not solitary birds and he should have a mate to live a nomal life. They are not pets as parrots, parakeets, etc. can become. That is not to say that they can become tame, as they surely can do.
> 
> ...


Bill...We have many members that do have single pigeons and they do great.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree with everyone, I would not let him go for those reasons.

If you think he needs another pij friend you could always adopt another.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> And he would very likely go home to where he was born, or at least try to.
> 
> Pigeons are not solitary birds and he should have a mate to live a nomal life. They are not pets as parrots, parakeets, etc. can become. That is not to say that they can become tame, as they surely can do.
> 
> ...


Bill, I think you are wrong making a broad statement about pigeons not being proper pets such as parakeets and parrots are, etc. This pigeon is very smart and interactive with me. He knows his name and comes when called. He sits on the edge of the bathtub when I take a shower and bathes in the spray. I had a couple of parakeets years ago that were afraid of everything, squawked and screeched all the time, and bit me when I would try to feed them. So if that's a "proper pet", I don't want one!

After a suggesion on this board, I did take Birdy out in a cage on the grass, in the sunshine, by ourselves, and he did not spread his wings; he was completely freaked out, at high alert, standing up tall, and only relaxed when I brought him back in. He has always been a tame bird and was rejected by his former racing owner because he got lost and wasn't a good racer. He had actually been picked up by animal control officers because he was tame and lost and kept bothering random people for food, so I guess he didn't take his chance to "go home" then. I adopted him from the animal shelter after his owner didn't want him after being contacted by the shelter. I guess his former owner thought Birdy was only good for racing, and wouldn't make a good pet either.

I suspect the life he leads now, with premium pigeon/dove mix, premium grit, free reign to fly around my home 18 hours per day, windows to get sun and look out, a bowl of water to bathe in on the floor of my bathroom at his leisure, sitting on my lap while I watch tv and being petted, and no hassling by wild animals (the pugs are old couch potatoes and ignore him), is probably preferable to life on the street, so I doubt he would go back "home" (to the racer who didn't want him, or to the animal shelter). 

It could be argued that his life would be better with a pigeon mate; but that was not in the cards for this guy. He had been at the shelter for over a month, because most people think pigeons don't make good pets, and they didn't know what to do with him; they had him in a tiny parakeet cage and giving him parakeet mix (that's all they had). We already know what happens when he gets "set free"; he looks for the nearest generous human.

I have bonded with this bird and he is part of the family (like the pugs are). However, I do respect other people's opinions to think of their pets as just animals.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Nancy, 

LOL @ that picture...that is just too cute for words, Birdy with the pug! lol. Sounds like Birdy is a great pigeon to me and a wonderful pet. A lot of people (including some pigeon racers) don't see pigeons that way...as indoor pets. Most people can't get that idea in their head that pigeons can do well indoors, they think of them as barn critters, like chickens and what not. But even chickens would do well indoors too if you could put up with the mess, lol.

Those of us who have indoor pet pigeons know differently though, they adapt quite well to life indoors and often become very tame member of the family. 

Sounds like Birdy has an excellent life with you and the pugs. Don't be afraid to try again to take him outside in a cage for fresh air and sunshine. He will get used to the sights and sounds if it becomes a routine and it's good for him. Otherwise and like everyone else said, don't let him outside unless it is in a very sturdy cage/pen and you are watching him at all times in it.

Birdy is a lucky pigeon to have found you as an owner.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Nancy,

I have to put my two seeds here on this one. My first pigeon Tooter was a lone flier during the day whenever I was out working in the yard and he would fly around following me around the yard. As a matter of fact I have a picture of him that I have shared HERE of him riding on my shoulder on my 10 speed bike. It happened to me as said earler...right under my nose, he was almost lunch for a hawk. Lucky for my pigeon he got away hurt but was gone for almost 8 months until he mysteriously reappeared home after I left him for being dead. Tooters story is a sticky here on our forum if you ever have the time to read it. It was quite an adventure and many tears shed.

By the way, Tooter is my *PET* and I have 7 other wonderful pet pigeons that live in a coop and roomy aviary. I miss the bike rides, but it isn't worth loosing him again.

_Oh, by the way...Birdy looks much like my Paris le Pigeon!_


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Mr. Squeaks (Shi) has Squeaks, who thinks Shi is his mate. He is perfectly happy being a one-person pigeon and undoubtedly wouldn't have it any other way. I have Mrs. Bird, who was raised by people and loves people, and who has always completely ignored her pigeon mate when I am around. Since he passed away and she is back in with me, she goes through the "mating rituals" to me all the time and wants to be with me all the time. When I do take her outside to be in the aviary during the day, she doesn't really like the big outdoors but is comfy in the wire aviary with a few of her buddies. With other birds I have that were indoor, I would stick them out in their cages during the day with the cages covered partway with blankets or towels, so they can sit in the sun or in the shade. This seems less alarming to them and after a few days they adjusted very well.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Nancy,

The picture is adorable!

Take it from someone who has both "homing" and pet pigeons, they are emotionally different. My homing pigeons who were raised by pigeons have all the instincts to alert them that there is a predator around, my pets who were raised by me, do not. They didn't learn from mom and dad and they are more human then pigeon is some respects.

To me it is not worth the heartbreak or agony losing them. If you want him to be outside build him an aviary, he will get plenty of sun that way without the worry.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Nancy,

We have 3 pet pigeons (all rescues), 2 who are mated to each other and 1 who is mated to my husband. The bird mated to my husband is VERY happy in the apt as a "single" pigeon--Biko never socializes with the other 2 pigeons. My husband used to take him (oops her, i still can't adjust) outside (on the roof) on a leash, and 1 day, the leash broke. After a few heart-rending days, Biko came back! My husband was feeding the pigeons on the roof and Biko just walked up to him. And was very happy to be home. We were very lucky to get Biko back---during the time she was gone, there was a hawk/falcon prowling the neighborhood. Anyway, so I ditto the advice--I think just being outside in a cage to get some sun is fine (your pigeon will eventually relax outside). 

Oh and 1 other thing--have you thought about buying some PGwear (pigeon diapers)? It has radically changed our lives to not worry about pigeon poop anymore!

Sabina


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*I have known people to keep a pigeon pet too*

I have had pet pigeons over the years as well, especially birds that were hand-raised by me. I would always return my pets to the loft with other pigeons as I felt that they were better off being with their own kind. Some lose their tameness over time being back with a group.

I have also had pet chickens, ducks, quail and countless other birds that I raised. They can all become tame, affectionate and have no fear of humans.

Hopefully, I don't come off too strong in my opinions and the things that I say here. My feeling about any bird is that it should have the companionship of it's own kind, not so much ours. While it can be tame and enjoy our company, I will still keep it with others of it's own kind as I think of it as more natural and better all around for the bird.

Please don't take offense if you have a pet bird of any kind. I have had many pet birds in my life as well. I just don't keep them as such any more. At some point, I will end up rehabbing another or rearing another orphan and I'll have a pet again for a time but I will always attempt to release the bird back to the wild if that is where it came from and is a suitable candidate for release. 

As to pigeons as lone pets, I don't agree with it but we are all free to do as we please and it seems that many here are keeping the birds healthy and happy. 

Bill


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bill, the great thing about this forum is that we have many voices based on our experience. I'm like you in one respect in that we have no pigeons in the house as pets (I don't count grumpy Mr. Humphries because he just spends the night) or if we have any that are sick. We always try to release the ones that we take in - sometimes we can't because they have become too dependent and imprinted or they're disabled - but we do take them out to one of the aviaries to stay with their buddies.

However, if I had only ever taken in one baby pigeon and it became imprinted, I would definitely keep it inside. I think they are happy and, after all, that environment is all they know. 

Don't ever worry about speaking your opinion. Personally, I like differing opinions as long as they are respectful of other members' feelings and opinions. I have seen nothing in your posts to offend. I think with your long history of raising pigeons you can help everyone.


----------



## NancyJ (Aug 24, 2007)

*Feral vs Tame?*

It seems to be a feral/wild vs tame issue. Think feral cats vs pet cats.

If the pigeon was raised by hand, and has always been around people, it is tame and would not survive outside by itself (like my Birdy). It does not seek "freedom" outside, because that is a scary place with no food and no nest.

If the pigeon was born wild, or in a coop without much human interaction, it will not be tame, and will fly away the first chance it gets (like Bill's sister's bird?).

As to quality of life, I think of my dogs... you know, dogs are social animals who live in packs in the wild. Most pet dogs do not live in a pack... they are solitary dogs, or maybe one of 2 or 3 in a household. So they do the best they can to adapt, and consider their human family to be their "pack".

I think it's the same for our pet pigeons. Birdy would naturally have a mate and maybe be part of a flock out in the wild ... but just like our pet dogs, they adapt to their human families, and consider their human owner to be their "mate", and other family members to be part of the flock.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Our original pigeon Tooter found us when he was hurt in 2004 and became an indoor bird. When I lost him (temporarily) we were gifted three more pigeons names Beaksley,Rosco and Uchiwa from three other PT members. These 3 additions all pretty much indoor pigeons were indoor pets. It was hard keeping up with the cleaning as far as being in a spare bedroom and as much as I love them, it was difficult keeping up after them, and trying to keep quiet at night...oh boy that was an impossibility!

Then my Tooter decided he was ready to come back to his forever home. By now, I had Paris who joined my pigeon family...makiand then my other rescue, Barbie making a total of 6 indoor pigeon. Goodness this was getting tougher by the day keeping up with my misfits!

The best thing that I could ever do for us and the pigeons was to build a coop for them.In the winter of 2006/07 I brought them and their 6 individual cages all in and the dander, dust, and noise started up again. But they were in the back laundry room in front of a large widow overlooking the back yard and we managed. Of course as most of you know, Paris and Barbie had a couple of Babies last February 2007 and I know have eight.Last Summer I modified the coop and added a flight pen and a heat source and added insulation. They lived happily in their coop/aviary all winter happily. I would go out in the coop everyday and spend time with them and take care of their daily need and cleaning. When the weather permitted, they spent a few hours in the sun in the aviary.

They live in the pigeon coop and aviary, but they are very much my pets and I love them all. And I think they AL kinda like me back.I know that for a fact! *


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I so agree with the opinions here. A pigeon used to the home is safe and happy as long as his/hers needs are well met. Betti has an indoor out door cage. She can go out throught the window and hang out side if she prefers, but she always comes back in, spending only morning sun time there. I would so suggest not risking her/his safety.....


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hate to be an echo but yes Im sure he's happy with you and if anything happened to him I'd die haha..... he's such a cutie =}


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

This is a great thread incidentally. Thanks for it.

I would agree with the vast majority opinion. It is a matter of degrees.

We can tend to anthropomorphize things....a pigeon looks out the window therefore he/she longs to be out there....

Handraised/hand tame/bonded to human = a good bet he/she is pretty content and quite OK with the current living situation.

If he/she was found injured, abandoned as a baby, or rescued from a dangerous situation....and still retains wildness....more likely than not it should be set free (if healthy). There was that sticky here (somewhere) about when to release...it had a good punchlist of determining whether the birdie is human-bonded or wild.

My pal Pigie-Squeaker...she lived her first 2-3 weeks in the nest before I had to rescue her....but there was never any doubt in the month she stayed with me that she was a wild bird, did not imprint much on humans, and wanted to return to her brethren.

Of course, if the lil' guys abilities are compromised, then he has to stay in a kept enironment of sorts and can enjoy a great life. Unfortunately, we have a highly-regarded wildlife rescue facility in our area....and I say this because, over time I have come to realize something sad about it. I have brought them many an injured pigeon, certainly with reparable injuries and certainly not terminal injuries. If treatment is straightforward (a clean break, finishing raising until it fledges) they do a nice job, and re-release. But, if the treatment of the bird is complex (multiple breaks/fractures), and the prognosis not a 100% recovery...they put the birds down. They once did this to a bird I wished to take elsewhere for treatment, becuase it was not a terminal situation. They refused to give her back to me, although I could have taken her to my avian vet who likely could have repaired her injuries (on my dime) and I would gladly have introduced her to my psitticine "flock". I mention this only because, we got into a "quality of life" argument...and the facility's position was if it cannot be wild, it has no quality of life and should be put down...which I found to be indefensible (particularly since they had a lot of more exotic species such as geese and hawks and other critters which had suffered far more severe injuries, but which they had treaated and permanently kept).

Point being, a wild-born pigeon can certainly have a great life as a companion bird, IMHO. 

Regarding th parrot/parakeet comment...it is really the same bonded/imprinted subject. Most parrots nowadays are domestic-bred and handreared (no longer imported or wild-caught, although the current administration has opened loopholes to CITES lists to allow this ~ utterly reprehensible but unsurprising considering their track record). So, they are human imprinted and stand not a great chance of making it in the wild; although they certainly may be physiologically equipped to do so.

But they are no different from a human-imprinted pigie...for the same reasons...food, shelter, predators (hawks), and feral diseases or just microorganisms which a wild bird has a resistance to, but not a home-raised.

So, respectfully, a pigeon (simply by the fact that he/she is a pigeon) is no better equipped for the wild if he/she is hand-raised and human-bonded, than a parrot or finch or mynah or any other avian considered as "pets". Likewise, a feral or wild-caught parrot stands as good a chance of surviving a release as a feral columbid.....

(I don't like "pet"....I prefer the term "companion bird"). 

The idea of an outdoor space, built right and proofed against hawks and predators, is nice. It'd certainly give your friend a new environment to experience at times. Then it becomes a question of...can you let her/him there attended or unattended ?


----------



## ZeldaCA (Dec 30, 2007)

I had to comment on your post, Bill, that in your opinion pigeons are not the same kinds of pets as parakeets, etc.

Let me give you Floyd's schedule for last night as an example. Floyd is free-flying, so he could ostensibly spend his evenings hanging out on the upper plant shelves, preening, pooping, and behaving as a wild pigeon if he wished:

7 p.m. Floyd rides around on DH's shoulder and watches him changing the aquarium filter. Attempts to help change by pecking at broken filter, and grabbing and dragging the filter cartridge away, at which point he was redirected to.....

8 p.m. Have some snuggle time with Mom on the sofa, watching "Dancing with the Stars." Lots of scratches and cuddles.

9 p.m. Floyd spends an hour at kitchen table "helping" our eldest son work on a report. This icludes picking up pencils and hurling them off the table, pecking at the colors on textbook pages, and getting scratches and love from my son. When my DH joins them at the table to read the paper, Floyd alternates between sitting on the guys' shoulders and helpfully poking holes in the newspaper stories he apparently has fundamental political disagreements with.

10 p.m. Floyd goes to bed, complaining all the way about having to leave the living room.

Bill, if that's not a completely domesticated pet, I don't know what is. he spends more time hanging around us than our dog, lol!

Zelda


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

floyd sounds like an amazing little pigeon, any chances you have pictures of him? =]


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I, too, feel obligated to reply to this post. 

As many of you know from my incessant posting, I "found" my pigeon Sophie on a park bench in the rain one night. Sophie is a Utility King pigeon, meaning she is bred to be food. She doesn't know how to survive outside, nor does her body construction allow her to fly like other pigeons. She would probably last only a few minutes on her own. 

In deciding to keep Sophie, I wrestled long about procuring a "mate" for her, since I know how pigeons are lifelong partners with each other, and I only want the best for her. Because I spend so much time with her every day, she has of course "bonded" to me, she sits on my desk while I am working, she follows me everywhere, she sleeps on me, etc. etc. 

Is her life the "traditional" one that most pigeons live? No.

Is her life the best I can do for her? Yes.

Is she happy? She certainly seems so! 

At the end of the day, I think that is all we can ask and answer if the animal is healthier, happier and loved by being under our care. Do I think people should snatch feral pigeons off the streets and throw them in cages in their homes? Absolutely not. But I think there is the capacity for a human-pigeon bond that, if not replacing the pigeon-pigeon bond, does replicate it enough that the pigeon is sufficiently engaged and happy.

I think you are taking wonderful care of Birdy, and he is one quite fortunate pigeon--as are you for having him in your life.


----------

